# Yoshi and Kato?



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 5, 2017)

When people on here say Yoshi, is that understood to mean Yoshikane? When referring to Kato, does that mean Kiyoshi Kato?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 5, 2017)

You got it on Kato. Yoshi can refer to Yoshihide (Iizuka-san son)


----------



## panda (Jan 5, 2017)

There's also Yoshihiro that nobody talks about. And of course Yoshi the dragon.


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2017)

I talk about Yoshihiro - wish i still had my yoshi yani.

But to me it means Yoshikane unless context suggests otherwise.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for explaining! I like my Yoshihiro - it's my first nakiri, my first Aogami Super knife, my first wa handle so maybe I don't have enough knives or experience to compare to yet, but I'm happy with it. Definitely want a Yoshikane too though (and a Yoshihide and a Yoshimitsu...)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2017)

Yoshi means Yoshikane to most knuts. Yoshihiro makes some terrific knives. They are available predominately via ebay. Most of us prefer to patronize our favorite retailers.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't worry, I've looked puzzled here in the past assuming people were discussing knives by Hiroshi Kato, and wondering why such high prices were mentioned...


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, honestly, I got my Yoshihiro before knowing that there was such a thing as a favorite knife retailer. I had researched knife shapes and steel types, had a lot of technical data, but not the guidance of subjective experience from people who actually own and use a lot of these knives and have interactions with the sources thereof.


----------

